# safe mode with remote desktop connection?



## virtualgeorg (Sep 9, 2003)

I can connect to a win 2000 server with remote desktop connection. Is there a way I can reboot into safe mode remotely and can I connect back to the server while it is running in safe mode? 

If not, is there another vnc program that would allow me to do this?

thanks!


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Actually there is a way to do it through the boot ini.

http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=239780

All you have to do is copy the loading add another line with the safe mode switches you desire and then in there make that the default one for the next reboot.

I have never tried to RDC into a safe mode running computer though I don't know if the windows RDC services start in safe mode. As far as a program that does this automatically I have not seen one.


----------



## virtualgeorg (Sep 9, 2003)

Didn't try it yet but found this one that is not too expensive: http://www.vncscan.com/vnc/VNC_in_SafeMode.htm

They also mention that thier program may in some cases not restore the boot.ini file so you link to tthat info was helpful incase the VNC program has a problem.

-Thanks


----------

